# Casio Exilim s2/m2



## Amr0d (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe da schon viel drüber gelesen und der Preis ist ja auch nicht gerade billig mit 499.- und bevor ich mir son Ding hole wollte ich mal nachfragen ob wer son Ding hat und mir sagen kann obs annähernd gut ist.

Für Details könnt ihr hier gucken: Link


----------



## Vitalis (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe sie nicht, aber einen Test der ColorFoto vor mir liegen. Diese Cam ist sehr klein und hübsch, aber mehr auch nicht. Sie hat halt nichtmal einen Zoom und Bildgestalterisch kann man so gut wie überhaupt nicht eingreifen..

Hier Auszüge aus dem Test:

- Bei Bildqualität ein paar Abstriche, Auflösung nicht besonders gut, Objektkontrast könnte höher sein und bei manchen Motiven sieht man eine Vignettierung.

- Sehr schönes Design, sauberes Menü, fast keine Auslöseverzögerung (weil sie ja nicht Fokussieren muß)

- "...aber bitte nicht zu häufig anwenden (den Blitz), denn dann hält der winzige Akku noch kürzer."


----------

